# Why you shouldn't trust successful people's advice



## Alex (17/2/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/2/16)

Arnold "I'll be back" is actually on record as saying he used to give his competition false info when asked for tips, saying it was part of the scene if you wanted to be number one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

very awesome piece of advise, if there was only one thing I could take from this it would be: "things that make one person successful may not work for me".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (17/2/16)

Did anyone else(without adblock) see the Tony Robins strategy ad .... on a video about not trusting advice from the rich . Oh the irony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

